# Trovoada em Braga, 27-06-2012



## Ruipedroo (28 Jun 2012 às 22:51)

Apesar de já ter colocado um vídeo no tópico de seguimento meteorológico, deixo aqui uma edição, com os relâmpagos em câmara lenta.
Tive alguma sorte em ter apanhado isto, são poucas as oportunidades ou poucas vezes estamos preparados. 


O melhor que pude arranjar. 

Os relâmpagos caíram essencialmente em zonas montanhosas, a cerca de 15 Km da cidade de Braga, poderão ter caído bem perto das poucas casas que existem lá.


----------



## Miguel96 (28 Jun 2012 às 22:57)

Está um espectaculo o Video continua!!! Grandes raios!!!


----------



## ajrebelo (20 Jul 2012 às 01:54)

Boas

A minha vida deu mais uma volta, agora a viver no inicio do Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês, mais propriamente em Santa Marta de Bouro entre Amares e Gerês.

No dia 27 de madrugada comecei a ver clarões e todo contente pois era a minha 1ª caçada aqui nas montanhas, sem conhecer ainda muito bem a zona lá fui eu ver se conseguia uma boa vista sobre o que se estava a passar, consegui algumas imagens 































Isto foi o que apanhei, agora já sei mais caminhos e miradouros para a próxima 

Abraços


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Jul 2012 às 10:54)

Estão todas muito boas, mas adoro principalmente esta:



ajrebelo disse:


>


Boa caçada Abraço


----------



## filipept (20 Jul 2012 às 23:44)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> A minha vida deu mais uma volta, agora a viver no inicio do Parque Nacional da Peneda Gerês, mais propriamente em Santa Marta de Bouro entre Amares e Gerês.



Bem vindo a Amares


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Jul 2012 às 03:50)

Excelente apanhado ajrebelo. 
Vamos lá ver se esta semana temos mais animação.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (24 Jul 2012 às 15:55)

Muito bom amigo Rebelo!!! Boa sorte para a nova etapa da tua vida!! e muitas Caçadas!!!


----------

